# McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Tried this for the first time today. My understanding is that it a Virginia flake. See McClelland - Bulk No.2035 Dark Navy Flake pipe tobacco reviews. I smoked it out of my Savinellli natural (Canadian with a slightly bent stem).

The first part of the half bowl (still in break-in stage) produced a mellow and cool flavor. By cool, I do not mean that it was cool in temparatue (although it was) but a difficult for me to describe flavor of cool on my tongue. I have also found this coolness in other Virginias I have smoked. Maybe someone will know what I trying to describe and choose a better word. By the way, I am not an experienced pipe smoker and have only recently tried Virginias. Smoked the bowl to the bottom and the cool flavor became more subtle but the smoke developed into a rich and and somewhat creamy flavor.
This is presently my favorite of the Virginias I have sampled.


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

I like it as a substitute for FVF.


----------

